# Weiß einer woher das Lied kommt bzw. wie es heißt ?



## Niza (7. Juli 2022)

moin,

Ich bräuchte Hilfe.

Weiß einer woher das Lied aus dem Trailer in der. ca. 31 sek kommt und wie es heißt ?

Im Film kommt es leider nicht vor sondern nur im Trailer. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WWgPkQ3Hur4:30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Mfg :
Niza


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2022)

Evtl. dies hier : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8rHIc2crRuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


oder hast du mal hier geschaut 
https://www.soundtrack.net/album/skyfire/ ?


----------



## Niza (8. Juli 2022)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Leider ist es das nicht. 
Danke auch für den Link zu den Soundtrack.
Leider auch nicht dabei.
Finde den Soundtrack trotzdem ganz nett. 
Habe es mal mit der Shazam-App versucht.
Leider hat die auch nix gefunden.

Mfg :
Niza


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

Das könnte ein Stück von "Two Steps from hell" sein. Aber welches kann ich dir nicht sagen. Die haben so viel gemacht.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (8. Juli 2022)

Skyfire Soundtrack (2021)
					

Skyfire soundtrack from 2021, composed by Pinar Toprak. Released in 2019 containing music from Skyfire (2021).




					www.soundtrack.net


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2022)

Dann hatte ich mich wohl geirrt. Aber hört sich wirklich ähnlich wie "Two steps from hell" an.

*Edit:* Wobei sich Trailermusik von Soundtrack Musik unterscheiden kann. Also kann von unterschiedlichen Komponisten stammen.


----------



## Tschetan (12. Juli 2022)

Oder ist es das hier? 😉🤣





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IeaJcyFLaJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juli 2022)

Das klingt nach typischer, generischer Film-/Trailermusik, ist also kein eigenständiger Song einer Künstlers mMn.


----------



## Tschetan (12. Juli 2022)

Niza schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Ich bräuchte Hilfe.
> 
> ...








						Pınar Toprak – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Sie ist scheinbar die Komponisten der Filmmusik. 
Hat auch Captain Marvel vertont.


----------

